# Importing Fish From the United States



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

HS Description : 030110
 03 Fish and crustaceans, molluscs and other aquatic invertebrates
 01 Live fish
 10 Ornamental fish
 *Recommendations to CBSA/Documentation and Registration Requirements*

Approved
*Importer / Broker Instructions*

* ADDITIONAL INSTRUCTIONS*

Attention - EDI/ACROSS clients - To ensure auto approval of this commodity by the CFIA, you must press "Print" to obtain the codes necessary to complete your electronic release transmission. Failure to submit these codes will result in a machine reject message from the CFIA.

*** Please note that border lookouts and targets take precedence over import requirements indicated in AIRS.

- Any import inspection services provided by CFIA staff are subject to a CFIA user fee. 
- May be subject to requirements of Other Government Departments (federal, provincial or territorial). 
- Contact an Import Service Centre for further information.

WOOD PACKAGING MATERIAL [snip]

INSTRUCTIONS FOR CBSA

D-19 - Fish and Fish Products : Included in This Section: 
· Fish and fish products imported for human consumption[snip]
·In the Fish Inspection Act, "fish" means any fish, including shellfish and crustaceans and marine animals, and any parts, products or by-products thereof.



> *Excluded From This Section: *
> · Imported live fish not for human consumption including but not limited to fish imported for further cultivation in aquaculture operations, bait, and ornamental fish. Please note that live fish are not considered to be imported for further cultivation in aquaculture operations when they are imported for inventory control and held live prior to marketing for human consumption. These may be subject to regulations enforced by Department of Fisheries and Oceans or provincial authorities.


 · The requirements of the Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species of Fauna and Wild Flora (CITES) are not provided in the Memorandum. Refer to Memorandum D19-7-1 for further information and to ensure that restrictions do not apply. 
The requirements of the Fish Health Protections Regulations made under the Fisheries Act and enforced by the Department of Fisheries and Oceans are not provided in this Memorandum. Refer to Memorandum D19-8-3 for further information and to ensure that restrictions do not apply.

[snip]

Prior to import, an Import Service Centre (ISC) Cover Sheet must be completed and sent to the nearest CFIA Import Service Centre (ISC) for each shipment of imported live or raw molluscan shellfish. For raw roe-on scallops from Chilie, a copy of the certificate must be provided with the cover sheet and must accompany the import notification. The cover sheet must be stamped by ISC and the importer/ broker must provide this stamped cover sheet to the Border Services Agency in order for the shipment to be permitted entry into Canada. Please consult our web site at http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/anima/fispoi/import/molimpe.shtml to view details on importing raw and live mollucan shellfish.

http://airs-sari.inspection.gc.ca/Airs_External/Default.aspx


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Exporting Live Fish From the United States*

From the USDA Website: http://www.aphis.usda.gov/import_export/animals/animal_import/marine_import_fish.shtml

This only lists information on importing live fish despite the title, nothing on exporting.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

I just have it shipped to Buffalo, pick it up and drive across the border. Done it quite a few times with no problems.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Moon, I was referring more to shipping. Don't think anyone would be interested in driving to L.A. for fish.  (Just an example.)


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> Hi Moon, I was referring more to shipping. Don't think anyone would be interested in driving to L.A. for fish.  (Just an example.)


That would depend on the fish!


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

moon said:


> I just have it shipped to Buffalo, pick it up and drive across the border. Done it quite a few times with no problems.


Hi moon,

Do you know someone in Buffalo you have your shipments go to or are you picking it up at the shippers depot??


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

moon said:


> I just have it shipped to Buffalo, pick it up and drive across the border. Done it quite a few times with no problems.


Yep I do the same.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> That would depend on the fish!


ROFLAO! You'd do that?!?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

There are several fish I'd happily drive to NJ for to get them from Jeff Rapps.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

MacFish said:


> Hi moon,
> 
> Do you know someone in Buffalo you have your shipments go to or are you picking it up at the shippers depot??


I usually pick up the box near the airport. SW Airlines has a terminal office near the airport. Now I get discus directly from breeders from the US. They usually arrive in good shape and when I declare it at the customs the box says chiclids. So far no problems and I've never paid taxes.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

moon said:


> I usually pick up the box near the airport. SW Airlines has a terminal office near the airport. Now I get discus directly from breeders from the US. They usually arrive in good shape and when I declare it at the customs the box says chiclids. So far no problems and I've never paid taxes.


But don't you have to stay in the US for 24 hours to claim the exemption?

I imagine too if you don't stay overnight this is a full day affair. That's a lot of hours for a couple of fish...


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

It takes me 1.5 hrs to drive to Buffalo airport. I usually declare the fish with a low value and never paid duty or taxes.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Ah, but it takes me over an hour to get to Burlington. I guess it sux to be me...

So you just go to the airport, pick em up from the airline, drive back to the border, tell the guy in the booth you just bought some fish in Buffalo for $20 and he says drive on through?

Hmm. I've had my eye on some C. venezuelanus...

Still, it's about a 7 hour round trip, probably 8 because I'm sure to get lost at least once.

But thank you very much for the info.

Cheers.


----------

